# Scan with HP CM 1015 MFP



## DublinJGM (Oct 18, 2008)

Just switched from PC back home to Mac. Printer works fine but not scan function. HP Director appears but scan windows inactive. Have checked drivers etc. Was working fine yesterday on PC! Any ideas?


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 18, 2008)

Did you get the latest drivers from HP, HP Color LaserJet CM1015-CM1017 OS X Full Software Solution ?


----------



## DublinJGM (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes I did. Didn't make any difference!


----------

